# Ringer Fert



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Ringer is now 9-0-2 and $30. Covers up to 6,250 sqft instead of 5,000.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Vaporware? - I guess they don't want to sell any, click on the bag icon on the saferbrand website and HTML error 404 "Page not found" appears.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

What a shame. This stuff has always been pretty expensive. It used to be 10-0-6. So they drop the N content and claim it now covers an extra 1250 sqft? How's that work?


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> What a shame. This stuff has always been pretty expensive. It used to be 10-0-6. So they drop the N content and claim it now covers an extra 1250 sqft? How's that work?


 :roll: magic :roll:


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@ryeguy i remember when they would run it on sale for $20. I haven't seen them do that in a while.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with this similar product?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Purely-Organic-Products-25-lb-Lawn-Food-Fertilizer-LFJRDK1/204279747?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CBase%7CD28O%7C28-2_FERTILIZERS%7CNA%7CLIA%7CFixed_WEATHER_CONTROL%7c71700000050325401%7c58700004934216416%7c92700042794765581&gclid=Cj0KCQjwh6XmBRDRARIsAKNInDGIM1H52vrVecOY2W8zi9QUNuhxZZtU2--BlCP1leqLhybMLKKDUcAaAmnhEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> Anyone have any experience with this similar product?
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Purely-Organic-Products-25-lb-Lawn-Food-Fertilizer-LFJRDK1/204279747?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CBase%7CD28O%7C28-2_FERTILIZERS%7CNA%7CLIA%7CFixed_WEATHER_CONTROL%7c71700000050325401%7c58700004934216416%7c92700042794765581&gclid=Cj0KCQjwh6XmBRDRARIsAKNInDGIM1H52vrVecOY2W8zi9QUNuhxZZtU2--BlCP1leqLhybMLKKDUcAaAmnhEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


I switched to that. $18 per bag delivered = winner


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

I think this is the old formulation, what Ringer is selling now is Ringer Lawn Restore II.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

bmitch05 said:


> I think this is the old formulation, what Ringer is selling now is Ringer Lawn Restore II.


It does seem odd that the "II" is gone, but the bag OP posted is all that is shown in their store: http://www.saferbrand.com/store/organic-lawn-care/lawn-fertilizer


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Powhatan said:


> Vaporware? - I guess they don't want to sell any, click on the bag icon on the saferbrand website and HTML error 404 "Page not found" appears.


The product page is loading now.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

tl;dr

The active ingredients in our new formulae are feather meal, soybean meal, blood meal, alfalfa, molasses, and sulfate of potash.


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

Now that I am able to see it on their product it looks like marketing has removed "Ringer" from the label completely and this may be a new formulation.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I planned on using Ringer since it was a 10-0-6 and I need K, but since they dropped the amount its no longer worth it. I plan on using a starter 10-10-10 instead. I also agree its worth it to get the Home Depot Purely Organic which has basically the same ratio for half the price!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> Anyone have any experience with this similar product?
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Purely-Organic-Products-25-lb-Lawn-Food-Fertilizer-LFJRDK1/204279747?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CBase%7CD28O%7C28-2_FERTILIZERS%7CNA%7CLIA%7CFixed_WEATHER_CONTROL%7c71700000050325401%7c58700004934216416%7c92700042794765581&gclid=Cj0KCQjwh6XmBRDRARIsAKNInDGIM1H52vrVecOY2W8zi9QUNuhxZZtU2--BlCP1leqLhybMLKKDUcAaAmnhEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Yes. I bought one 25 lb. bag for home last year and one pallet (ton) of 40 lb. bags of their commercial labeled product (same components & percentages of soybean meal and distillers grains) for my ballfields at work. I bought a second pallet at the end of the season, to be ready going into this year. I'll make my drop once the temps are regularly above 70* (so soil temps hit 70*).


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any experience with this similar product?
> ...


So you're obviously happy with the results I take it?


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Soybean meal is an alternative as well.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

I just put down my first ever app of Ringer today, been using Milorganite exclusively for the past 3 years so I'm awaiting the results. I was planning on alternating the two for the season.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > jessehurlburt said:
> ...


Yes. I like to switch between types of fertilizers, so the turf has a varied meal. I use a few different fertilizers, for different times of the year. The POP 10-0-2 has replaced the Ringer 10-0-6. I wish it had a little more K, but at 1/2 the price, I'll take it. I see from a recent post that Ringer/Safer has changed their formula to 9-0-2, so I don't feel so bad. :thumbup:


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

g-man said:


> tl;dr
> 
> The active ingredients in our new formulae are feather meal, soybean meal, blood meal, alfalfa, molasses, and sulfate of potash.


Gman
I am wondering if you have an opinion on Molasses on the lawn?

Thank you


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Molasses are sugars that you can apply to the lawn. It is supposed to help the microbes that then digest organic matter.

I haven't seen any scientific research around it. But it is so cheap and it can't hurt, so I give my 9 year old a hose end sprayer for him to help with the lawn. Get the unsulfured one from the grocery store or from cabellas (deer feed).


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

I have tried it...2 times....but I wanted to ask you since you have used it and seem like a real expert. I have mixed it with some iron with ok results....but I cant be sure it actually does alot. I did get some damage in the heat of the summer with foliar iron apps...so I learned my lesson on that.

I also see you spread coffee grounds.....that also seems interesting.....organic material!

I got hit very hard here in NJ, this summer, with the heat, and I live in the pines...its all sand here....BUT I hit it with 2.5 lbs N over the last 8 weeks, and alot of watering with sprinklers...(only 2 good rains) and I am almost back to how it was in June.

I VERY surprised how much N The grass took......and still needs a touch more, but seems the sand needs alot of nutrition.
I have yet to see any negative results from cheap expert fertilizer, just works great for me. The lawn is getting super thick again...with great color.

Thanks for all your posts....its helps us rookies.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm going to start with a quote from @osuturfman



> There are only four types of products we use on grass:
> 
> a.) Products that flat out don't work.
> b.) Products that make you feel good about applying but, you don't know if they really work.
> ...


Molasses is a b.

Foliar iron works and you have to be careful. Too much or high temps will cause damage.

Free used coffee grounds are great. Starbucks gives it away for gardens, but I spread it on the lawn.

Sandy soils will benefit from more frequent applications at lower rates.

Nitrogen and water are the two best type d from osuturfman classification.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

great info there.

did OSUturfman post this in a thread?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe. I saved it because it is a very accurate for some of the stuff we do in turf management


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey, I know that post


----------



## polofitted007 (Sep 16, 2019)

In terms of eating organic fert to make it usable, has anyone checked out the following product...

Botanicare Hydroguard


----------

